# Ferrari Builds a Z3 M Coupe



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Ferrari has revealed today the new Ferrari FF, or Ferrari Four, which is the company's first four-seater ever and... wait for it... its first ever four-wheel drive car. Yup, the Ferrari FF is all-wheel-drive! At this point, the Ferrari FF is in a concept stage, but it will spawn a new GT production model soon.






The Ferrari FF was designed by Pininfarina and comes with the latest technology developed by the Prancing Horse. The equipment list of the Ferrari FF includes carbon-ceramic brakes from Brembo, the latest magnetorheological damping system (SCM3), continuous and intelligent predictive torque distribution system. The power of the Ferrari FF is sent to all four wheels via a transaxle dual-clutch F1 gearbox.

Here's another first for Forza Rossa. The Ferrari FF has foldable rear seats and promises to offer 450 liters of luggage space which can be extended to 800 liters.

http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Ferrari-FF.html

Thanks to 330CiJohn on E46Fanatics.com for the thread title


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Ah...why?


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

BTW, this is not the first four-seater Ferrari.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

To be fair, I think Ferrari beat BMW by several decades on this one. Have you ever seen a Drogo? They did cop the name FF from Jensen, however.










http://www.coachbuild.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=72&Itemid=38


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd say there's no way Ferrari would sell something this ugly, but then there's the current California....

Still looks like a bad photoshop, so I'd bet the production version looks different.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Plaz said:


> It's beautiful!


Time for an eye test, it's hideous.:yikes:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Clown shoe.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like a Porsche, Ferrari, and BMW had a three way and this was the product of that wild night...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Plaz said:


> It's beautiful!


+1:thumbup: A really sick looking car. If I could only afford one


----------



## mikecap (Jan 12, 2011)

There's been a handful of four seater ferrari's but they've all failed pretty miserably. i agree it's not beautiful, but it dominates the porsche panamera and the aston martin rapide.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

mikecap said:


> i agree it's not beautiful, but it dominates the porsche panamera and the aston martin rapide.


It does? :dunno:

** Image removed as site hosting was reported as having malware **


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mikecap said:


> There's been a handful of four seater ferrari's but they've all failed pretty miserably. i agree it's not beautiful, but it dominates the porsche panamera and the aston martin rapide.


If I had the money to choose between those three, I'd drive something else instead. The Aston is the best looking of the three, but still comes out looking a really hot girl's overweight sister.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought Ferrari was supposed to be about driving and speed, not about practicality... I mean really, if you could afford a Ferrari, I doubt you have to worry about having a practical car for a DD...


----------



## GTGuy (May 24, 2011)

chicagofan00 said:


> Looks like a Porsche, Ferrari, and BMW had a three way and this was the product of that wild night...


Couldn't agree more.. Sorry that is one ugly car. And as to the Aston Msrtin above, I guess I like my women BiG:thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Still would take the Quattroporte...


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

IMHO, this is an absolutely beautiful car. I don't mind if some of you disagree, but if you state your opinion as a fact ("It's ugly") it tells me more about you than it does about the car.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

The Z3M takes the cake for the ugliest car in this thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## teagueAMX (Jul 10, 2009)

drive by72 said:


> I thought Ferrari was supposed to be about driving and speed, not about practicality... I mean really, if you could afford a Ferrari, I doubt you have to worry about having a practical car for a DD...


I'm sure a lot of people would agree with you but the California (which I really like, btw) is evidence to the contrary. Ferrari consumer vehicles division has been run by Fiat's marketing people for some time now - Enzo's days of building consumer vehicles to support his racing addiction are long gone. Ferrari's marketing data told them that most of their buyers were one-time and not repeat buyers, which is contrary to popular belief as well. They needed to establish a stronger female consumer base along with long term repeat buyers.

Although I think Astons and Maseratis are beautful, I don't consider them to be serious sports cars, and certainly not in the same league as Ferrari.


----------



## BigCo540i (Jul 2, 2007)

The Ferrari looks wayyyyy better that the very ugly M coupe, but I still don't like it.


----------

